# Digi or Video



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Which one is good?
Digital camera or a video camera


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 31, 2006)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> Which one is good?
> Digital camera or a video camera


we already had a similar thread, pls chek the forum.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2006)

Digital Cam if u ask me......


----------

